# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Norditropin Nordilet Log (human grade)

## JuliusPleaser

Hey guys...

I finally recieved my GH from my guy

I will be taking 3iu a day for 100 days ED non stop to finally put an end to which is better

I was on 5iu of riptropin for 6 months and wasn't impressed

My goal is to finally put an end to this debate once and for all, atleast for me

ill be shooting now and ill let u know if i go numb or feeling anything in the next few days...

and i will also see if 3iu of HG gh is really more potent or not

----------


## DCannon

Good luck, I'm interested to see your results.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Sunday: day #4 of 2iu a day ...I have decided to go for 2iu a day instead of 3iu in order to be on longer and see how much results of 2iu of Pharm gh give over a longer period of time

The injections are a little stingy when injected into the skin, this i believe is because the AQ mixture is acidic to presurve the HGH however the stinginess is gone in about 20 seconds

There are no rashes at the injeciton sites and it is a very clean product

I do not feel drowsy

I do not have any bloat

I do not have CTS

and I feel quite great

Also looking in the mirror I already look leaner and no its not any placebo effect of any sort...and I look more full

yet it is too early to fully credit Norditropin

I will post again weekly with my results and advances... If what my friend said was true, within a few weeks I should see a dramatic fat loss effect as he said he experienced only using 1iu a day fro 2 months while taking Nutropin AQ...

Till next time

JP

----------


## turk1968

I also have recieved my pharma grade which waves at me from my fridge each time i open it !

I am not due to start till Nov/Dec so will be watching this with great interest as i also have ditched the chinese hgh for now.

Keep us informed please.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 12

No negative sides

have noticed some fat loss, literally, not exaggeration...the loss of back fat (luv handle area) even tho i am 12% bf as of now, i do have some fat on the side...seems to have dimished since i started, however, diet is in check as well as my workouts, following the STS training and cycling...

I am however, not on any fat aids... so i must say, I do believe that it has already altered my body...as my friend stated, he began to see results in just 2 weeks of Human Grade gh....

lets not jump the gun, i am just stating what i see in the mirror... if i somehow drop to 9% bf in the next 2 weeks, then we can credit the gh LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## JuliusPleaser

Day 18..

It seems that I am starting to get Lethargic and lazy lol... I have also noticed some water retenion...(could also be my cycle of 500mg test, 300mg deca , 400eq)

Also, I have been debating whether to continue at 2iu or increase it to 3iu...not sure but Pharm grade Is WAAAAY more pricier than UG...

I told my friend my experiences and he was stating that on his Nutriopin AQ cycle of 1iu a day, he was already feeling increased energy and well being...he said he noticed positive results in 2 weeks and lost tons of BF in 2 months and is now currently at 5% BF

I am still too early into the cycle to really say much about it, however, it seems i should be feeling great instead of lethargic, then again, he was using a different brand and he is a few years older than me (30) and i am 26...also each body responds diff..

any opinions?.... i will keep this thread going every week...

thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

I think I am going to switch too! must be in the air.....interested in your comparison.

----------


## inevitable

can we get an update brother?

----------


## jz1985

I have had great results from chinnese generic blue top hgh. I have several friends that are on the same product and swear by it. Marcus just because you had a bad experience with chinnese hgh dosent mean that everybody has. maybe you just need a better source

----------


## mighty1

the nordi are exactly same as any legit china gh. 
he just spent more money on the nordi when a product like kigtropin would deliver same results.. why am i saying it? because im on it lol 
same exact results as american made gh. there were few hgh products that were coming from china during the last 10 years that were same level as american gh but way cheaer and they were: brown tops 8iu , red tops thanktropin 10iu, and kigtropin 10iu which is the best gh coming out of china now days.
kigtropin is exactly comparable to american gh because it works just as well, fat is down within days, new muscle fiber is there within weeks, change of body composition happen quite fast at 5iu a day.

so not all china gh is bad, for a long time i was looking for something that will be comparable to the old brown tops from china that were circulating in 2006, now its here its called kigtropin. very good gh, im sure many mods here can vouch for it, its the real deal.

----------


## marcus300

> the nordi are exactly same as any legit china gh. 
> he just spent more money on the nordi when a product like kigtropin would deliver same results.. why am i saying it? because im on it lol 
> same exact results as american made gh. there were few hgh products that were coming from china during the last 10 years that were same level as american gh but way cheaer and they were: brown tops 8iu , red tops thanktropin 10iu, and kigtropin 10iu which is the best gh coming out of china now days.
> kigtropin is exactly comparable to american gh because it works just as well, fat is down within days, new muscle fiber is there within weeks, change of body composition happen quite fast at 5iu a day.
> 
> so not all china gh is bad, for a long time i was looking for something that will be comparable to the old brown tops from china that were circulating in 2006, now its here its called kigtropin. very good gh, im sure many mods here can vouch for it, its the real deal.


Total bull, you have your head in the sand about Chinese gh, its counterfeit crap produced on second rate lab by the biggest counterfeit country in the world, all because you don't want to admit you have been wasting your money of chemicals what mimick gh sides lol. You carry on hahaha

----------


## mighty1

> Total bull, you have your head in the sand about Chinese gh, its counterfeit crap produced on second rate lab by the biggest counterfeit country in the world, all because you don't want to admit you have been wasting your money of chemicals what mimick gh sides lol. You carry on hahaha



so you can mimick fat burning? you can mimick body composition change? you can mimick super fast nail growth? i dont think so, im highly experienced, i have been through many kits of seros and humatrope and now i been on my second kit kigtropin, im sorry but kigtropin is just as good, ill say it again loud and clear: kigtropin hgh is just as good as american gh, i have done both, second kit kigs and im 13lb bigger 3% lower bf down to singles, less than 30 days on, 5 iu a day. its the gh nothing else is changed, im highly experienced bodybuilder, i dont just talk out of my ass, i expect to have respect if you want me on this board. im not some newbe, i decided to come to this board to help others, and i dont just say what i feel like saying for the sake of saying, ask your fellow mod i forgot his name the guy that cross his armsin his avatar...he is on kigs. it is the real deal!

its not enough to shout china gh is crap, you need to know your source, you need to be in the know, SOME CHINA GH is crap, not all, kigtropin is VERY GOOD gh, VERY VERY GOOD GH.

you dont go from 250 to 263lb and down 3% bf in less than 30 days on anything other than gh. you know it and i know it.

----------


## mighty1

infact at 5iu this hgh is so strong, that if i dont eat every hour or 2 i burn fat too fast, i load on the food like there is tomorrow, i dont gain any fat, the bf goes down, even the water retention is all in the right place, minimal water retention in the lower back probably around 5-7lb, the rest is pure lean mean beef, yes im on tons of aas, but before i started the gh i was stuck same numbers for quite sometime, i know what im talking about, i gained atleast 6lb of lean muscle mass in less than a month while reducing bf%

only hgh can do it!

----------


## JuliusPleaser

sorry fellas to post this thread 9 months later...turns out the GH i got from my last source was fake... the guy i got it from no longer is a source on that board...

the good news is, i recently just got a legit personal source... guy has it on hand, in box, no bs...

i took 2ius the other day, felt like a god... got a tingly/water flow feeling thru my entire body....i was euphoric lol... 

ive been on rips/hyges for 6 months at 5iu 6/1.... doesn't even come close... however, those who i gave my rips to, felt the sides and tighness, and do enjoy the rips... its possibly i just got used to the 5iu dosages, but even so, if that was the case, i shoudldn't have felt anything form teh Nordi, but i did...

anyway, the norditropin is so freaking expensive, even for me, but these 2ius i FELT... i haven' felt ANYTHING from any gh is YEARS... the only thing i noticed on the rips was better sleep... maybe some recovery but that could be other factors...

my guy says just take 2ius a day, each pen has 30ius... so i need two pens a month... which sucks but watever... ill let u guys know now that i have real shit... my bodybuilder friend only takes 3ius... i dont think anyone here could afford taking 4-6ius a day of this pharm grade unless ur willing to drop major cash

sorry for taking so long, i haven't been on teh boards in months

----------


## JuliusPleaser



----------


## ata1979

Gonna start my Nord/T3 cycle October 1st. No AAS, so we will see exactly what the Nord can do. Will keep everyone posted with pics every 2 weeks.

----------


## noserider

I don't think anybody is stupid enough to believe that Rips are the same as Huma/Sero/Nordi...etc. However, I still think its the best bang for your buck coming out of China NOT named Jin/Anso/.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

yesterday morning (day 3) woke up with drool on my face... slept like a baby... my entire leg and forearm was numb... lol... my body continues to feel amazing, like an all day euphoric pump... i have seemed to have tightened up and at the same time look fuller...weird but happy about it... i also feel a great boost of well being... love this stuff.. will post again in in a few days

----------


## turk1968

Great stuff mate . I had 4 years on chinese generics until i got my hands on saizen. Its soooo different ! Im 50 this year and even though i had a serious accident last sept and didnt rearly train for 6 months except legs and spent a month in hospital i am now back in the same shape i was before the accident with just my trt dose of 150mg per week and the hgh.As ive said before its about 5 times the price but i use half the dosage so the 2 1/2 x the price is money well spent ! I find it hard when people whom have never tried it say how good there generics are . The only chinese hgh i found to be close is Ansomone which i recently got offered again. If you can spend the cash mate you will not regret it ! Keep us posted

----------


## JuliusPleaser

my pen ran out on day 10???

i was going to the 20iu mark on the insulin pen - i have not been using the pen itself as an injecting mechanism since i do not have the shots...

maybe i did the math wrong... the pen is 10mg which = 30iu, i thought taking 2ius a day would make it last 15 days... i just realized the pen is at 10.5 ml... so the 30iu is within those 10.5ml... 

can anyone do the math since im an idiot and let me know exactly what 2iu would be in the insulin needle so it can last me longer... i think i took too much...

and for the update log day 10

still have numbing when i wake up some times. sleep like a baby still, still feeling good  :Smilie: .... i did however, bloat a bit it seems like i have become more full, yet still lean... i will post before and after pics on the 1 month mark

----------


## JuliusPleaser

bump

----------


## ata1979

I'm no math whiz myself but it seems correct. Keeps us updated Julius, I'm eagerly following this thread as I will be starting my 6 month nord cycle on October 1st

----------


## JuliusPleaser

the pen is 1.5ml, which is equal to 1.5 cc... so i think the correct math would be 1.5/30 which equals .05.. that would be 1iu...so if i wanna take 2 ius, i have to go to the .10 tick mark..

can anyone make sense of this...am i correct lol?

please help

----------


## noserider

Your math is correct. In post#20 you were drawing to the 20 mark on your pin equaling 4ius of gh. 
So if you were drawing to the 20 mark every time, you would've ended up only getting 7.5 shots out of 1.5ml solution.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

thanks bro

----------


## ata1979

Any updates Julius? It's been a week since your last post, how are you feelin, how's the belly fat, the sides, the tiredness, quality of workouts?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

unfortunately i had to stop for week and jump on riptropin at 10iu a day LOL...its only to keep me 'on' while im waiting to get more pens... and im not gona lie, at 10iu i feel something... the reason i am taking 10iu is that i read somewhere that its not fake, but rather underdosed... so taking 10iu im maybe taking 5iu who knows...but i blew up with water in the last week...taking expel to remove the bloat

also, anyone i have given my rips and hyges to LIKED them alot, and keep coming back from more... of course my source is THE person to go to for rips and hyges, but the point of my LOG is to put this arguement to rest, at least for my OWN personal knowledge... as i said, I have people telling me that the rips i gave them give them the tingles and shit... go figure...

i will be back on nords monday... i had miscalculated the dosage and was taking 4iu a day or the nords...the pen lasted me only 10 days  :Frown: 

now i know for next time...im literally texting my guy right now to load up on more pens...when i took the nords however, i did blow up, but it wasn't a water bloat, it was like a fuller look... 

i have decided that i am only going to take 2iu a day everyday for 30 days... this will see how potent and what this will do at such a low dose to my body...

granted as of right now i am on 800mg of pharm test E, and 300mg of homebrew tren ... that alone has already changed my body...

----------


## JuliusPleaser

I may terminate this log because I might just stop taking GH ... at age 27, and not being a pro, It is almost pointless... the only reason why i even took gh is the fact that at the price i get it for, its a joke for me...

I wanted to give back to the community but I'm sure most the vets will agree... at my age, and for my hobby of bodybuilding, AAS and good nutrition is all i need...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I may terminate this log because I might just stop taking GH ... at age 27, and not being a pro, It is almost pointless... the only reason why i even took gh is the fact that at the price i get it for, its a joke for me...
> 
> I wanted to give back to the community but I'm sure most the vets will agree... at my age, and for my hobby of bodybuilding, AAS and good nutrition is all i need...


Good idea. Not worth it especially at 27 when you are already producing a lot of gh.

----------


## JuliusPleaser

..... i just picked up 8 pens LOL.... 4 of which are for my friend... the other 4 will be for me unless i get rid of them.... should i not take these??

i mean i should see the results of losing fat and all that.... i dont see why my age would take away the effects... im just saying in terms of gaining mass for bodybuilding results or getting super shredded, its not worth it in the long run.. .but i should still achieve the basic results of abs coming out and good health, right?

----------


## JuliusPleaser

love these things.... took 2iu in the moring empty stomach.. this time i took no other supplements just to make sure i felt the gh 100% on its own... yep, def love it lol... eurphoric mood and full body "high" is the only way i can explain it...

this would be day 11 for me since i cannot count the 8 days i took rips to fill in for the absence of the pens

----------


## JuliusPleaser

day 15..

most effects are the same.. however, pumps have increased.... midsection has somewhat decrease not in size, but in puffiness... as if im holding less water...

recovery and sleep is great  :Smilie:

----------


## JuliusPleaser

day 21...

i have lost bf... my lower abs have come out somewhat more than before...

i am on 800mg of pharm Test E and 300mg of homebrew tren .... 2iu every morning on an emptry stomach followed by 30mins of walking on the treadmill at 3.5 for 30 mins seems to do the trick...

my pumps continue to be great... i still sleep great... not much body tingles/euphoria anymore, since i would assume i have become used to those "sides"...

ive taken 10ius of rips and i just got bloated as crap... the pharm grade in my opinion is worth every penny... it didn't take 6 months to see changes in my body...i have taken a pic before i started and i will have an after pic at the 30 day mark

----------


## JuliusPleaser

day 42

i went to vegas for a week but i bought my pen with me... 

sleep and everything is good still... no more sides are being felt, not even the euphoria... i figured eventually all sides would subside yet the results are still coming slowly but surely, however, my diet has been changed and i am ready to start bulking, therefore i dont plan on putting before and after pics of "shredded" gh results...

----------


## secureman40

> Day 18..
> 
> It seems that I am starting to get Lethargic and lazy lol... I have also noticed some water retenion...(could also be my cycle of 500mg test, 300mg deca , 400eq)
> 
> Also, I have been debating whether to continue at 2iu or increase it to 3iu...not sure but Pharm grade Is WAAAAY more pricier than UG...
> 
> I told my friend my experiences and he was stating that on his Nutriopin AQ cycle of 1iu a day, he was already feeling increased energy and well being...he said he noticed positive results in 2 weeks and lost tons of BF in 2 months and is now currently at 5% BF
> 
> I am still too early into the cycle to really say much about it, however, it seems i should be feeling great instead of lethargic, then again, he was using a different brand and he is a few years older than me (30) and i am 26...also each body responds diff..
> ...


I can tell you about your friends Nutropin AQ, I am on my 9th day and my wife says I have so much energy > I feel great and no sides except my carpal tunnel. I am on 2ius a day pinning at 10 am 1 hour after eating. I dont like to wake up in the morning..

----------


## JuliusPleaser

ok i have decided to up the dosage... why? well because i just read an post where marcus300 stated that an adult make 1.2ius a day, so taking 2iu seems to be pointless... i will start to take 3iu a day which will make me go thru 3 pens a month instead of 2..

my friend who i gave some pens to also noticed more on 3iu than 2iu.... 

i will once again devote my $ and body to this community to put this to rest lol...

keep u updated

----------


## johnnbella

hello,do ur forearms get sore from gh.I been doing 2ius a day and my hands and forearms are sore ive been on for a month

----------


## ata1979

^its called carpal tunnel syndrome

----------


## johnnbella

IM on Norditropin Ive been on for a few weeks.my hands and forearms are sore im still on 2ius should i go to 3ius

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ why would you want to up it when you have these sides? if anything, lower to help subside....remember Norditopin is TOP of the line so not as much is needed as generics

----------


## johnnbella

hey whats up my friend is on the norditropin and I started it this month.I was hoping u could get back 2 me thanks

----------


## ata1979

just got my nordies! OOOOHHHHHH YEAHHHHH!

----------


## Wolverine\\\('o')///

Hi Guys

I'm new on this site and have been reading you'lls posts and wondering if anyone can help me out...

this is my 8th week on norditropin pen (10mg), i have been taking 5 clicks a day (2iu's) but havent seen any results as yet??? there is no physical change in my body neither is there any power/strength increase. i have been training for 4years now and took different supplements but this is my first steriod .

i get my supply direct from the pharmacy so i know its not fake.

is there anything else i supposed to be taking with norditropin? or is there anything that i can take to speed up results? i feel really disappointed cause everyone says this is top stuff and you guaranteed to see results. i heard after a few months you would see alot fat loss, which is what im looking for. i just want to rip and put on a little bulk.

can anyone help me out?  :Hmmmm: 

i'm thinking maybe my body is not prone to rip/grow.....

----------


## juttsdm5

HGH is not a steroid . You will not see any changes in the body at this point. you should at this point be starting to go by some of the sides though. such as abnormal dreams. fast fingernail growth. good mood. etc. 

if you want to see fast changes, get some Test and Tren . Maybe HGH is not what your looking for.

----------


## mass357

> Attachment 116520Attachment 116519


Whats your email. I want to buy some norditropin pens from you...and can I see a then and now pic

----------

